# European gas bottle advice



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

Please can someone talk me through everything I need to know about gas bottles in Europe? I currently have 2 x 7kg blue Calor which I think is butane. I have a regulator on a tube and swap when I run out (apprx every 4 weeks) and change the empty as soon as possible. Am I right in thinking that the best thing to do is take one of these with me and keep one foreign bottle in at a time, using the Calor just when the foreign one has run out and I'm looking for a new one? How does it work in Europe and going to different countries when you don't have a bottle to exchange? Do people just leave empty ones from other countries somewhere?
 I think I need new regulators for each different bottle, are they easy to change? Can anyone point me in the direction of a good Youtube video for changing regulators?
Your practical experiences and advice would be welcomed 
Thanks - Lindsay x


----------



## witzend (Sep 17, 2018)

The size of bottles your motorhome will take will make a difference. A French bottle is the same connector as your uk butane but the bottles bigger and may not fit the smaller ones are larger diameter than your butane. So you need to post size of gas cupboard


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

witzend said:


> The size of bottles your motorhome will take will make a difference. A French bottle is the same connector as your uk butane but the bottles bigger and may not fit the smaller ones are larger diameter than your butane. So you need to post size of gas cupboard



Ok, thanks for this. This is the sort of info that is really helpful. I'll have a look and maybe take some photos/measurements tomorrow.


----------



## oppy (Sep 17, 2018)

Bottled gas is very much cheaper in France. You can actually buy a full bottle for less than a refill in the UK at supermarches and then buy refills as and when needed, they often come with a free regulator too.


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

oppy said:


> Bottled gas is very much cheaper in France. You can actually buy a full bottle for less than a refill in the UK at supermarches and then buy refills as and when needed, they often come with a free regulator too.



That sounds fantastic, thanks!


----------



## witzend (Sep 18, 2018)

oppy said:


> Bottled gas is very much cheaper in France. .



11kg propane at Intermarche super market was 20€ last week their still only 1€ deposit. Intermarche are one of France,s largest super market chains with fuel stations all over France so a good bottle to use


----------



## jann (Sep 18, 2018)

It all depends how long you go for.We take two 13 kg bottles which last 9 to 10 weeks.That is enough for us.Make sure you start off with two full bottles not 1 and half.If you need more you will have to buy when you get there,


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks the price info is helpful. It sounds like good value. Vanface is having a couple of niggley bits sorted by the garage at the mo but I'll take a look at the gas cupboard size as soon as I can as I'm a bit worried about that now. The two 7kg bottles are quite a tight fit if I remember rightly. Has anyone changed a regulator themselves? Is it easy enough? I'm on butane at the moment, should I look for that or is propane ok?
I will definitely need to change bottles when I'm there. It doesn't last that long and it's getting colder all the time...


----------



## witzend (Sep 18, 2018)

This is intermarche own brand bottle 
  50 x 28 cm approx


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 18, 2018)

I would recommend that you change to propane before the colder weather arrives.

Butane ceases to vaporise at temperatures not far above freezing so when you may need the gas the most it gives up the ghost!


----------



## runnach (Sep 18, 2018)

If you can survive without your calor leave them at home the day you sail just carrying weight and yaking space

a 13 kg will probably fit rather than two smaller to change the regulator it pulls off the rubber hose and attach the new
Chewing it or dipped in hot water and a bit of fairy makes it easier to fit and secure with a jubilee clip

You are using a bottle top regulator so go for a 37 mbar suitable for propane the French word is detendre 

If you are visiting Spain in France look for repsol brand as both countries use them, if not need a separate regulator but it is good to build a collection

Channa


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

witzend said:


> This is intermarche own brand bottle
> 50 x 28 cm approx
> View attachment 67440




This is SO helpful, thanks! I take it this is propane? Is this the larger 13kg ish bottle? Thanks again x


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I would recommend that you change to propane before the colder weather arrives.
> 
> Butane ceases to vaporise at temperatures not far above freezing so when you may need the gas the most it gives up the ghost!



Thanks Chris! So it sounds like it's time I switch over wherever I go. I wonder why it has butane as it is an English van? If my gas gave up I would not be a happy bunny...


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

channa said:


> If you can survive without your calor leave them at home the day you sail just carrying weight and yaking space
> 
> a 13 kg will probably fit rather than two smaller to change the regulator it pulls off the rubber hose and attach the new
> Chewing it or dipped in hot water and a bit of fairy makes it easier to fit and secure with a jubilee clip
> ...



Thanks Channa! I'm not sure I can survive without gas, if I miss even one cup of tea I turn into a werewolf  
I'd also rather not have the pressure of trying to find gas and change a regulator within a day or two. No doubt in the future I'll be confident enough to do this and it is a good idea. I have wondered if there is anywhere here I can find a French bottle and regulator. That way I could leave both my bottles in Windsor on my way South.
I do like to carry 2 bottles so there is no mad rush to find a new one but I guess I'll have to see how I go size wise. 'Detendre', thanks. Someone needs to write a motorhomers language guide to Europe! A few key words and phrases in the 6 most common languages or something...
I will look for Repsol as that sounds much easier!
x


----------



## harrow (Sep 19, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Thanks Channa! I'm not sure I can survive without gas, if I miss even one cup of tea I turn into a werewolf
> I'd also rather not have the pressure of trying to find gas and change a regulator within a day or two. No doubt in the future I'll be confident enough to do this and it is a good idea. I have wondered if there is anywhere here I can find a French bottle and regulator. That way I could leave both my bottles in Windsor on my way South.
> I do like to carry 2 bottles so there is no mad rush to find a new one but I guess I'll have to see how I go size wise. 'Detendre', thanks. Someone needs to write a motorhomers language guide to Europe! A few key words and phrases in the 6 most common languages or something...
> I will look for Repsol as that sounds much easier!
> x


There was someone on here trying to give away a french or spanish bottle and search ebay.


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks Harrow, I'm just checking ebay now.

Another quick question, what is a 'pigtail' and do I need to change it?


----------



## spigot (Sep 19, 2018)

Why not get a refillable system, Gas-It or Gaslow, then all you need do is top up at a filling station.  

Saves all that frigging about with different bottles, pigtails, regulators, et al.


----------



## runnach (Sep 19, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Thanks Harrow, I'm just checking ebay now.
> 
> Another quick question, what is a 'pigtail' and do I need to change it?



you wont need to change it on a bottle top regulator, attach the rubber pipe over the male part of the regulator and secure with a jubilee clip  link to show you

37Mbar Standard Propane Regulator | Gas Equipment Direct

It is the fitting at the left hand side of the picture which differs abroad the picture illustrates a propane reg for calor

Channa


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

spigot said:


> Why not get a refillable system, Gas-It or Gaslow, then all you need do is top up at a filling station.
> 
> Saves all that frigging about with different bottles, pigtails, regulators, et al.



I have looked into it, but for various reasons, not least of which the fact that I'm on a very limited budget and have to pay for a new shower tray and tax the van this month, have decided against at the moment.


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 19, 2018)

channa said:


> you wont need to change it on a bottle top regulator, attach the rubber pipe over the male part of the regulator and secure with a jubilee clip  link to show you
> 
> 37Mbar Standard Propane Regulator | Gas Equipment Direct
> 
> ...



Fab Channa, cheers. It's much easier to understand when looking at a pic without the hose attached x


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 19, 2018)

if your going in the winter i would assume you’ll be going straight south in which case one ottle will get you down there to spain you won’t be hanging around & change it for repsol asap saving your english one for on the way home


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 21, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Or Cepsa
> Just found one on eBay
> Cepsa Spanish motorhome caravan gas bottle butane? Boat yacht camping 12.5kg?  | eBay



Thanks Charlie! I've checked my gas locker and it is tight for space. The two Calors I have in there are approx 30cm x 50cm. I could go a little taller but not much more in diameter. I just hope I can find some that fit!


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 22, 2018)

My gas is used for heating the water, cooking and for the air blown central heating.


----------



## witzend (Sep 22, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> This is SO helpful, thanks! I take it this is propane? Is this the larger 13kg ish bottle? Thanks again x


Propane and Butane comes in the same size bottle with the same threaded outlet so you can use your existing regulator with either only difference is the lable on the top its a 11 kg bottle


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 22, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Thanks Charlie! I've checked my gas locker and it is tight for space. The two Calors I have in there are approx 30cm x 50cm. I could go a little taller but not much more in diameter. I just hope I can find some that fit!


Have a look at the sizes for Safefill cylinders, they might fit 
Our Cylinders | Safefill


----------



## Val54 (Sep 22, 2018)

If you change your mind on the refillable option you could fit two of these in and save weight, particularly if payload is likely to be an issue. Not the cheapest but good quality and the shroud can be removed if height is a problem.

http://www.autogasleisure.co.uk/pdf/alugas_mv.pdf

Dave


----------



## bazzybabes (Sep 22, 2018)

witzend said:


> Propane and Butane comes in the same size bottle with the same threaded outlet so you can use your existing regulator with either only difference is the lable on the top its a 11 kg bottle



Sorry but you're wrong, propane is a left-hand thread whereas butane is a normal right-hand thread.


----------



## witzend (Sep 23, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Sorry but you're wrong, propane is a left-hand thread whereas butane is a normal right-hand thread.


Please Read the rest of the thread before making confusing statements its about French Intermarche own brand bottles And both Propane and Butane Have the same Threads. Where have you seen a RH tread on Butane


----------



## bazzybabes (Sep 23, 2018)

witzend said:


> Please Read the rest of the thread before making confusing statements its about French Intermarche own brand bottles And both Propane and Butane Have the same Threads



Very sorry witzend, my mistake. Maybe would have been less confusing had you included this in your original statement.

Barry


----------



## witzend (Sep 23, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Very sorry witzend, my mistake. Maybe would have been less confusing had you included this in your original statement.
> 
> Barry



Thats all I,ve spoke about here if you,d read the Thread you,d have seen it pic is of butane.


----------



## runnach (Sep 23, 2018)

Slightly OT Lyndsay, but when I full timed I had a coleman petrol lamp , at this time of year not only does it give a cosy light but also generates enough heat from the lamp to take the chill off the air in the van and the bonus is petrol you can buy anywhere. and doubles up nicely if there is an electrical issue with batts and saves using gas

On refelection I found it incredibly useful, you can pick them up cheaply in the free ads and car boots

Channa


----------



## LT Man (Sep 23, 2018)

Lindsey You do not mention unless I missed it what European countries you are planning to visit.

I was in same position as you where for reasons did not want to go down the refillable route.

I managed to get German bottles and Spanish ones all 11kg. Propane 
A lot of motorhomes of European manufacture will tale 1kg but not the uk ( calor )13kg size.
Got mine off ebay and gumtreee    like these but not sure what these are 
Propane gas bottle  | eBay
and 
Gas Bottle (empty) complete with regulator valve and pipe  | eBay


I will get Le clerc  or intermarche bottles when we next visit France, again 11kg  

If you fit a 30mbar bulkhead regulator and a pigtail with the 28mm LH thread on end then you can just fit adaptors to this to fit most bottles abroad. I have a hand wheel type for uk calor fitted on the end of this for no spanner uk change overs

Recent prices if interested   Repsol ( spain ) 11kg 12euro  and Germany same size 37euro.

If you were going in the summer and was not going to use any heating I would say do not worry about it and just take two 6kg callor as we went nearly tree weeks on one 11kg 
without using heating and we never hook up. But I know when we do Scotland and heating is needed 6kg lasts 3 days max.

As you mentioned you can carry a full uk bottle and change to foreign one  as soon as poss and just use this whilst other is empty.

Gas it and Gaslow selll the adaptors  and pigtails 

LT Man


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 28, 2018)

That's super helpful, thanks! I don't have a plan but maybe France, Spain and Greece. A lot depends how cold I get and how quickly! I'm not sure I'll be able to fit anything much bigger than my current 7kg bottles. I definitely don't have room for more than an extra cm or two of diameter, there is a little more flexibility on height. It would be great if I could fit a bigger one though. 
I'm not quite sure why I'm worrying about this so much - people must do it all the time! I'm a bit scared of gas and so of changing a regulator and my DIY skills are rather rusty. I'm worrying about not being able to find gas bottles, managing to also buy the right regulators and change them, disposing of old bottles, being able to buy one in Spain, if they even have gas in Greece  etc etc. I'm sure I'll be fine once I get going but it's all a little scary at the mo x



LT Man said:


> Lindsey You do not mention unless I missed it what European countries you are planning to visit.
> 
> I was in same position as you where for reasons did not want to go down the refillable route.
> 
> ...


----------

